
Show HN: Three.js Particle Visualizer and Portfolio Site - jlblatt
http://jasonblatt.net/?ref=hn
======
jlblatt
Hi all, thanks for checking it out. I like to mess with OpenGL and Three.js in
my sparetime, 9 - 5 I'm usually doing web dev. Posting this more for the
visualizer but I would love feedback on anything.

